# Reg's Med Tech, Lots of ?s Need Info Please



## Skammer (28 May 2005)

First post, Thanks for having this site as its full of good info.

I am in the loooooong process of joining the regs as a Med Tech.

My background Introduction:

35 yrs old in July/05
Common Law Wife 9 years no kids, love of my life my black lab   ;D  Maybe I should just marry the mutt and get it over with LMAO.
3.5 years Sigs Reserve from 88-91 Lineman 052
Health good with a few extra pounds of course

Went to school for aviation management and worked in that industry for many years until 9/11 screwed with the industry. Been floundering career wise since 2002. Need a BIG change.

I am a team leader 2yrs with my local SAR group and have a great interest in medicine. Thus I am gravitating toward the Med Tech trade.
Enough about me on to the questions:

I have searched this site for medic info and have found a lot so I will not bore you with rehashed info. I do however have other questions I couldn't find answers for.

- The 737 trade info at the reqruiters says you need HS Biology and chemistry. I have the biology but didn't take chemistry until College. Is this suffucient do you think?

- It is my understanding that the flow of trade courses go like this: Basic, QL3 Borden/Chilliwack, 16 mnths OJT, CPL and QL5's, OJT and Deployments. Is this more or less correct?

- While on a MOC course what would I do for my Fiance and dog anything? Is there any military options for housing married quarters etc..? That many months seems a long time to be away from them while in country. Deployments of course I understand the commitment etc.... Save the lecture haha.

- When posted what are the "military"housing options for married common law couples with no children these days. I grew up an army brat and lived in PMQ's but things have changed I assume. Do people in my situation just rent a house/apartment  or buy off base or is there options on base?

- I have read on this site that the CF Medical corps is undergoing a major restructuring. What is going on today and whats the future look like for a Med Tech in the CF?
     I realize there is a lot of BS while in between 3's and 5's which is fine as I can play the game fine but has this changed any?

- What is the quickest way other than luck of the draw to streamline your Med Tech career and gain your 5's as fast as possible?   My goal  :   is to get the Physicians Assistant qual before I retire haha.

-  I will pretty much do anything to advance (but screw my fellow soldiers in the back is not one of them) I am a soldiers soldier kind of guy. As I am already 35 I don't have time to screw around to get as much quals in as short a period of time to make myself civi marketable before I am an old man    I am of the understanding that there is a career pit in the Medic trade; is this still true and how do I avoid such things?

- I of course am not affraid of hard work and find idol time frustrating although I am 35 and the bones are starting to creek some I will have some trouble keeping up with you 18 yr old high speed types. That being said infantry field work is something I would like as well to a point as long as it doesn't impeed my long term goals. Would it?

Lots of questions I realize but any insight from medics here or others who are in the know would be VERY!!! much appreciated.

Love this site!!!!!

Cheers,

Skammer


----------



## Zombie (28 May 2005)

Skammer said:
			
		

> - The 737 trade info at the reqruiters says you need HS Biology and chemistry. I have the biology but didn't take chemistry until College. Is this suffucient do you think?



I am going for this trade as well and you absolutely must have them. You cannot apply for any MOC unless you have the stated minimum requirements for that MOC. For 737, you must have grade 12 biology, and you can have either grade 12 chemistry OR grade 12 physics as the 2nd course, and a drivers lisense. I did not take these courses in HS either and am currently working on getting both.


----------



## Pea (28 May 2005)

I am also in the application process for Med Tech, so I am very interested in the answers to these questions too. Skammer, thanks for coming up with so many good questions, as I have many similar ones but didn't know where to begin to ask. I'm definitely looking forward to reading the responses. Any input would be great and very appreciated!!


----------



## Skammer (28 May 2005)

Zombie said:
			
		

> I am going for this trade as well and you absolutely must have them. You cannot apply for any MOC unless you have the stated minimum requirements for that MOC. For 737, you must have grade 12 biology,



I have chemistry but its college level not high school. In my mind this should suffice but wonder about it. I guess a call to the recruiter is in order but I hate giving htem too much information about any short commings I may have.

Skam


----------



## Zombie (28 May 2005)

Zombie said:
			
		

> I am going for this trade as well and you absolutely must have them. You cannot apply for any MOC unless you have the stated minimum requirements for that MOC. For 737, you must have grade 12 biology, and you can have either grade 12 chemistry OR grade 12 physics as the 2nd course, and a drivers lisense. I did not take these courses in HS either and am currently working on getting both.



Let me add -- if you have college chemistry they might take a look at the course you took, but could still deny you because you do not have the stated minimum req. I asked this question to my local CFRC and they said since they must see your HS transcript they must see the min req's on it, but could accept the college credit depending on the course.

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## Zombie (28 May 2005)

Skammer said:
			
		

> I have chemistry but its college level not high school. In my mind this should suffice but wonder about it. I guess a call to the recruiter is in order but I hate giving htem too much information about any short commings I may have.
> 
> Skam



It would make sense to me as well that the gr.12 req would mean "at least" gr.12 level, but it doesn't necessarily work that way. I wouldn't worry about giving them info about what you have or don't have regarding entry req's, they will find out anway since you either have them or you don't. Best thing is to call to find out about the specific course you took. 

Cheers


----------



## Armymedic (28 May 2005)

I can't answer all you questions cause I work at the pointy end, and honestly am not 100% sure what they need or do at the recruiting side...



> - It is my understanding that the flow of trade courses go like this: Basic, QL3 Borden/Chilliwack, 16 mnths OJT, CPL and QL5's, OJT and Deployments. Is this more or less correct?
> 
> - While on a MOC course what would I do for my Fiance and dog anything? Is there any military options for housing married quarters etc..? That many months seems a long time to be away from them while in country. Deployments of course I understand the commitment etc.... Save the lecture haha.
> 
> ...



The training in Borden etc, you will be without your spouse (girl or dog, your choice), there is no requirement nor entitlement for the CF to have your spouse there to...I am not sure of all the regs but someone here is.

The course progression is correct, except this OJT, every day is OJT, while you might not be at a hospital or clinic, but at fd amb changing oil on the ambs that haven't seen a patient in months, it is still all job related. Deployments come as part of the task and job, some medics go (and can go often), others don't.

Common law with the proper paperwork signed by the military, will entitle you to a PMQ...more about it on other threads.

The actual role of med techs is not changing, but where they are and how they are employed is slightly...





> I realize there is a lot of BS while in between 3's and 5's which is fine as I can play the game fine but has this changed any?


Its only BS if all you expect to do is work as an ambulance attendant and keep nice and clean doing nothing but exactly what you are trained to do. You been in the real world, and seen that in every job you will be required to do more then the job discription discribed. In our world if you are in support of the army, it means learning to operate trucks radios and weapons...and in the army learning to operate also mean knowing how to maintain them, and there is nobody else who changes the oil, except the drivers. And seeing how Ptes tend to be the new drivers who need the practice...guess what?

As for advancement, if you like what you do, and do everything as best you can, every day...you will advance. Being promoted in the CF has about 50% to do with the current opportunity and climate of the forces ( right now its good, 10 yrs ago it sucked), and nothing at all to do with you. So if your good, you got the 50% covered, the opportunites will come.



> As I am already 35 I don't have time to screw around to get as much quals in as short a period of time to make myself civi marketable before I am an old man    I am of the understanding that there is a career pit in the Medic trade; is this still true and how do I avoid such things?
> - I of course am not affraid of hard work and find idol time frustrating although I am 35 and the bones are starting to creek some I will have some trouble keeping up with you 18 yr old high speed types. That being said infantry field work is something I would like as well to a point as long as it doesn't impeed my long term goals. Would it?



I am 36 and after 18 yrs in, I am feelling old too, but I still can do it better them the young guys...not as fast, but smarter. The trade can be a career pit, and nothing anyone here can tell you will actually help. Its entirely up to you. If your good, you'll go...if your a bag of hammers, then you won't dispite what you think of yourself....

I had a good cpl working for me; smart, dedicated, but couldn't lead his peers to free beer if he tried...Great Cpl...won't be a MCpl. Not everyone becomes a RSM.

Anyway, I will be back to Fd Amb in Sept, right now I am in Afghanistan doing what I do.

If you have anymore questions feel free to ask


----------



## Pea (28 May 2005)

Armymedic, 

It is sure wonderful to have you here helping out those of us that are hoping to get into this trade. I have so many questions I don't even know where to begin. I guess I am just young and very curious about everything. Some of my questions may seem a little silly, so please bear with me.

Your previous post answered quite a few of the questions I had already, so thank you very much for taking the time to do so. One of my questions is how do you end up working at a hospital (not sure of the term) or at a Field Ambulance. Also, how does one end up tasked to a unit (lets say infantry for example)? When they are with this unit do they participate in the units every day tasks? Are they a part of it for some time, or do they just go for the exercise and then go back to wherever they are normally?

That is all I can think of for now. I really appreciate your responses. I am very eager to get in and start the training for this wonderful trade.

Edited for grammar.


----------



## Cansky (29 May 2005)

Card 11
Its great to hear such enthusiasm from someone just getting in.  Just remember this when your feeling discouraged (and alot are) and questioning why you joined this trade,  Its what you make of it.  There are a lot of personnel out there that are very frustrated with the restructuring of this trade.  But if your willing to work through it you should be happy.  To get to an infantry unit  (or any UMS) you should be a QL 5.  Not that QL 3 aren't going.  Here in Gagetown we are trying to rotate the QL 3's through the various UMS's.  If you get a field ambulance, your primary role is to maintain equipment, trucks etc. But if your willing to step forward and get involved with the training side of things you can make it much more than that. I spent 7 years in 1 FD Amb and can't wait to get back.  Also the MCSP program is up and running and the QL 3.  (Maintenance competency skills program)  This is an annual thing you have to do.  So although at a Field Ambulance you will get to do some medical related tasks when in garrison.  
To get a hospital posting out of QL 3 is the luck of the draw.  In Gagetown we got around 6 new QL 3's in the last 2 years.  But the majority go to the field ambulances.
As for the age thing, your only as old as you feel.  I'll be 36 soon (18 years in)and still feel the same as when I was 25.  You should be taken more seriously with age on your side.  Not right but over my 18 years in the ones who progress the fastest have one of a few things going for them 1.  The are good leaders and medics, 2.  They are older than the other QL 3,   3.  They remustered from other trades.  Some have all these factors and some don't.  But just the way I see is.
Any other questions please ask.  There's enough of us around to help.
Kirsten


----------



## kincanucks (29 May 2005)

Someone asked me to add my two cents with regards to the academic requirements required to apply as a 737 Med Tech.   Remember any requirements, if they be academic, experience, etc., are set by the branch and not by recruiting.   To apply as a Reg F 737 Med Tech an applicant needs a Gr 12 High School Leaving Certificate (Diploma), which includes Gr 12 Biology and Gr 12 Chemistry or Gr 12 Physics.   These courses must be at an advanced or university prep level.   On a _case by case basis_, an applicant missing one of the courses at a high school level but possessing it at a college level may be considered.   However, that will be decided at the CF Medical School (CFMS) level and the applicant must provide a thorough course description, which can be obtained from the college, which will be sent to CFMS for review.   This review must be done before any other processing will take place.   I have seen this review process a couple of times and sometimes the college course is accepted and other times it is not.   I was told that some college level courses are not at the same level as some high school courses.   Face it some colleges will let you attend even if you don't have a high school diploma.   Cheers.


----------



## Zombie (29 May 2005)

kincanucks,
I've decided to take physics instead of chemistry to go along with biology to get the req's for this trade. The reason is that physics seems to be more transferrable, being req'd by many more MOC's whereas 737 looks to be the only one that asks for chemistry. My question is that the other trades req gr 10 physics - will the gr 12 physics cover that req for these other MOC's? (I didn't even realize there was a gr 10 physics course. Does it mean physics any grade?)

I also learned from my CFRC that the courses did not need to be advanced, they could be college prep. Does this differ by branch? Would you recommend advanced level? I want to get these courses done quickly, but I also want to make sure that I get selected.


----------



## kincanucks (29 May 2005)

I know there is no Gr 10 physics in Ontario so you would need a higher level.  Scenario: two applicants applying for a trade that requires Physics.  One has Gr 11 and the other has Gr 12 which is the more competitive.  Remember just because you have the minimum requirements does not make you the most suitable.

Every time I have discussed this with CFMS it has been advanced or university prep and I have never asked them about college prep.


----------



## Cansky (29 May 2005)

Zombie,
You may wish to contact someone who has done the PA course.  If your wishing to become a PA in the end.  From the ones who have finished the first 2 year course they recommend Chemistry vs physic.  I have yet to take the course but this is what has been recommended.


----------



## Pea (29 May 2005)

Kirsten,

Thank you very much for your response! The more I learn the less nervous/scared I am, and more excited I become. I understand that things can be pretty frustrating, but I have dealt with a lot of this so far in various situations like college and work. I know that as long as you stick with what you really want, and continue to do what you do the best you can, that it usually works out for the best. 

I have a few more questions if you don't mind. How does one end up at a Field Ambulance, or a hospital? Is it a choice that I can ask for? (I understand you don't always get what you want) Personally, I would like to end up at a Field Ambulance. You said that you really enjoyed 1 Fd Amb and would love to get back there. Why is that, and where is it? I am from Edmonton and would really love to end up here; however, I understand you go where they need you to go. Is there any chance of me trying to end up here somehow though?

As for the age thing, are you saying that the older ones get treated more seriously, and me being young might not be? I have dealt with this a lot actually. I find most people don't take 18 year olds too seriously. But this doesn't bother me, as I just work my butt off and show them why I deserve the same respect as everyone else older than me.  

Thanks again for helping one very curious girl out!

Kelita


----------



## Skammer (29 May 2005)

Card,

At 35 I am just now leaving behind the dumb kid discrimination that is pervasive in most perfessions. It is not something you can work yourself out of for the most part because it is an almost subconscious attitude people have without knowing.

I was young and VERY VERY good in my career but it doesn't seem to matter to some unfortunately.

Many many people have gone through it and you will too. Its not to say you won't be respected but rather people who are a bit older and just as good as you have an easier time of it solely because of their age. On the other side of the coin older people are discriminated agianst because they are looked upon as being over the hill etc...

Its not right but it does happen.

You have a good attitude which helps a lot.

Skam


----------



## Pea (29 May 2005)

Skam, 



> You have a good attitude which helps a lot.



Thanks for that. I definitely try to just do what I do, and be positive about it. I understand that it is something that happens, and it sucks. But I do know that it's something I have to just go through and not let it bother me as best at possible. I do however wish that people would look at my skills/personality instead of just my age, but I know that you don't get everything you wish for.

Kelita


----------



## cgyflames01 (30 May 2005)

My colledge cources didn't cut it, I already have my EMR and my EMD (dispatcher), but it doesn't matter, because I didn't take Chem in high school. Anyway the course I am taking is offered at most colleges. Chinook college, in Calgary) Its called a accelerated program where the first half of a semester is Chem 20, and the second half is Chem 30. Alot of upgrader's, and people in our boat take it. I'd highly recommend it. I can't wait till June 22nd, when I can re-apply for 737.


----------



## Skammer (30 May 2005)

I just figured out I have Physics HS and 2 physics college courses as well so I should be ok. Crossing fingers.

If not I will take a separate couse as well.

I will keep you posted.

Skam


----------



## Zombie (30 May 2005)

> Zombie,
> You may wish to contact someone who has done the PA course.  If your wishing to become a PA in the end.  From the ones who have finished the first 2 year course they recommend Chemistry vs physic.  I have yet to take the course but this is what has been recommended.



Thanks Kirsten, I hadn't previously considered this. I want to leave as many doors open as possible, however my main goal is to get in ASAP. I think I will be able to complete physics much quicker than chemistry, and if I do go the PA route I will have time to take the chemistry course in preparation. I do have a question for you -- what do you mean by "if your willing to step forward and get involved with the training side of things you can make it much more than that."? Do you mean taking additional training or helping conduct training?

Skammer - if you're in Ontario and end up needing a science course, I suggest an ILC (http://www.ilc.org) course. I'm taking both mine there and it's great so far.


----------



## Armymedic (4 Jun 2005)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> As for the age thing, are you saying that the older ones get treated more seriously, and me being young might not be? I have dealt with this a lot actually. I find most people don't take 18 year olds too seriously. But this doesn't bother me, as I just work my butt off and show them why I deserve the same respect as everyone else older than me.



I could care less if your 18 or 50, if you are a dumb Pte, you just a dumb Pte...if you try and learn and want to improve with a positive attitude towards my attempt to develop you into a competent medic, then I will give you every opportunity. I for one am a beleiever that being in the CF is a young persons game and youth and the willingness to learn is a fundemantal neccessity if we wish to keep the CF effectuve in yrs to come.


----------



## Pea (4 Jun 2005)

> I could care less if your 18 or 50, if you are a dumb Pte, you just a dumb Pte...if you try and learn and want to improve with a positive attitude towards my attempt to develop you into a competent medic, then I will give you every opportunity. I for one am a beleiever that being in the CF is a young persons game and youth and the willingness to learn is a fundemantal neccessity if we wish to keep the CF effectuve in yrs to come.



That is exactly what I was hoping to hear. I am enetering the CF (hopefully) to gain many new skills. I am eager to get in and begin training as a Medic. There is so much I want to do and learn.


----------



## The_Falcon (1 Dec 2005)

Quick question, when you are out in B.C. (for the anglos) were exactly are you put up?  And are you actually attending classes at the Justice Institute with civies, or are they teaching the program at a satelite location that is strictly military only?


----------



## Armymedic (1 Dec 2005)

Chilliwack, for the time being...there are rumours of it returning to Borden as a function of Humber college.


----------



## The_Falcon (1 Dec 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> Chilliwack, for the time being...there are rumours of it returning to Borden as a function of Humber college.


  Hmm, I thought one of the reasons the CF uses the Justice Institute was that they offered a PCP program in a compressed format (4 months) vs 2 years at CAAT/ITALs in Ontario.  Would Humber (or Centennial/Alqonquin/Fleming etc) be able to compress their courses in order to meet the CF's requirements and still be able to grant a PCP designation.


----------



## Armymedic (1 Dec 2005)

I guess we'll find out by Sept 06 when the contract is negotiated and awarded.


----------



## Asrail (19 Apr 2006)

Armymedic,

That's very interesting to hear that an accelerated paramedic program may be awarded to Humber College in Ontario. Being an Ontarian civvie myself, I've been thinking about moving to BC to enrol in the JI's PCP program because of its accelerated nature.  Practically all paramedic programs in Ontario take at least 2 years at the current time...

Usless conjecture / Question: If Humber does win the contract, is it possible that the CF will replace it with the PCP curriculum currently offered by the Justice Institute?

Like you said, I suppose we'll have to wait and see until Sept 06. I was looking forward to moving to the west coast for a while. I've been eyeing the JIBC for another reason: their PCP program is a prereq for any civvies who want to try out for the direct-entry pilot program for SAR-Tech. I've been thinking that being a medic first might increase my chances of making it as a SAR-Tech sometime in the not-too-distant future.

Any comments on the quality of the JIBC PCP curriculum? Accelerated programs can always be 'exciting'.

Any input would be valuable, thanks in advance.


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Apr 2006)

If Humber did get the contract, would this mean that those who go through the Med Tech training would be able to get there A-EMCA designation as well as PCP?  I know no one here may know the answer, but I think it would be valuable info to know.  And no I am not looking at the Med Tech program as a way to bypass going to school and paying out of my pocket for the training (cause I have already asked a few questions relating to obtain A-EMCA while still in), I just like having back-up/contingency plans should things not work out, and the whole idea of CF Med Tech Training not being recognized in Ontario on the civy side is the big reason I haven't CT'ed yet.  If I had to leave the regs for any reason beyond my control, I would like to know that I could still get employment in field I have worked.


----------



## old medic (27 Apr 2006)

If you have an Ontario PCP program, or an equivalency recognized by the 
Ontario Ministry of Health & Long Term Care, then you just need to write 
the A/EMCA examination.  That is assuming the college delivers enough
of their program to issue a certificate. 

http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/edu/equiv_qa.html

http://www.health.gov.on.ca/english/public/program/ehs/edu/exam.html


----------



## The_Falcon (27 Apr 2006)

old medic said:
			
		

> If you have an Ontario PCP program, or an equivalency recognized by the
> Ontario Ministry of Health & Long Term Care, then you just need to write
> the A/EMCA examination.  That is assuming the college delivers enough
> of their program to issue a certificate.
> ...



If you have an "Ontario" PCP yes, but from what I have gathered here, the JIBC program isn't equivalent.  What I was wondering was if the CF switched to Humber, and they came up with a shorter version of their program, would a person who took it be eligible to get there A-EMCA.  This is a hypothetical question of course, seeing as how Humber hasn't been contracted (yet) and the details of a program of study isn't available (yet), unless someone here is in the higher echelon and can provide info.


----------



## old medic (27 Apr 2006)

It's a pretty hard question, lots of ifs in it.  If Humber gets it, if they deliver enough of a program
to give a college certificate. We'll need to wait for the contract for the full answer.

Even if it is a shortened program, it *might* be easily expanded upon by the individual doing 
supplemental courses on their own.  There are still a few part time programs in Ontario.


----------



## DartmouthDave (28 Apr 2006)

Hello,

So, in Ontario it takes 2 years to become a PCP?  That seems long.  I can see 2 years needed to train an ACP.  How long are most ACP programs in Ontario?

David


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Apr 2006)

DartmouthDave said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> So, in Ontario it takes 2 years to become a PCP?  That seems long.  I can see 2 years needed to train an ACP.  How long are most ACP programs in Ontario?
> 
> David



It takes two years at community colleges because of how the class days are, you aren't there from like 8-4, typically classes are about 3 hours, and depending on the schedule there maybe an hour to three hours between each class.  Also you have to do mandatory English and General Education Class so you become a more "rounded" student.  The programs are much faster if you went to one of the two private career colleges that offer the PCP program, but also way more expensive.  ACP is about 8 months - 1 Year depending on whos teaching it and if you are part-time or full time.


----------



## Donut (29 Apr 2006)

One of the differences, as I understand it, is that in Ontario most institutes offer it as a diploma program, which requires a certain number of credits, hence the additional courses and time.  

I have no idea how that pertains to AEMCA Licensing.

FWIW, the ACP is about 18 months in BC.  The plan is to couple the 16 week certificate PCP to the 18 month ACP, toss in an extra term of business and management, and have a degree in prehospital care.

DF


----------



## kj_gully (30 Apr 2006)

Another option for those with a PCP Diploma- Search and Rescue Technician . shttp://www.airforce.forces.ca/athomedocs/athome_2_e.asp .Starting 2007, we will be accepting direct entries for well qualified applicants. I believe a Paramedicine diploma will be the requisite standard. Zombie, don't give up! Any questions PM. Sorry medics for hijacking the thread, but for the good of the CF........  >


----------

